# HOW DO I UPLOAD PICS?



## lorriekay56 (Sep 8, 2006)

I wanted to post some pics of our orchids and ghosts, How do I add them to the message window?????


----------



## Ian (Sep 8, 2006)

You need to sign up an account at a photo hosting site, such as photobucket.com. You then need to upload the photos to that account, and copy the IMG code under the photo in your album, and paste it into this message window.


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2006)

Then use the Img tag button here. Click it once then paste the pics url next to it then click the Img button again.


----------



## Ian (Sep 9, 2006)

Na...not if you use the photobucket URL code


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2006)

I guess. I never really noticed and I do load my pics there. Guess I'll check it out especially if it makes it quicker.


----------

